

Facebook Now Available Over IPv6 (Two Weeks Early) - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2012/05/facebook-now-available-over-ipv6-two-weeks-early/

======
sp332
That's interesting, but the site isn't being served over IPv6. The IPv6 page
is just a redirect to the IPv4 page, so you still can't use it if you're
IPv6-only. (And HTTPS connections to
<https://[2a03:2880:10:1f02:face:b00c::25]> fail.)

~~~
jtokoph
The site is being served over ipv6, they are just redirecting you because your
Host header doesn't match what they want.

This works just fine: curl -g -H "Host:www.facebook.com" -H "User-Agent:
Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_7_4) AppleWebKit/536.5 (KHTML, like
Gecko) Chrome/19.0.1084.46 Safari/536.5"
"<http://[2a03:2880:10:1f02:face:b00c::25]>

~~~
sp332
Interesting, thanks!

------
rmoriz
I'm getting strange transmission errors. Other v6 sites e.g. heise.de work
fine. (I've fully disabled IPv4)

[https://img.skitch.com/20120522-nr5jf24birq4j7ggtqnmrruxn.jp...](https://img.skitch.com/20120522-nr5jf24birq4j7ggtqnmrruxn.jpg)

